# Solving a Rubik's Cube One-handed while swimming laps!



## SolveThatCube (Apr 1, 2014)

I can swim much better than this but as you might know multi-tasking is hard for guys 

Really sorry I don't have and underwater camera thingy so you's could actually see me doing the solve.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 1, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> I can swim much better than this but as you might know multi-tasking is hard for guys



Good job! Just fyi, other than having our eyes decide where to look next, humans are physically incapable of multi-tasking.


----------



## Logical101 (Apr 1, 2014)

Great job!!
I would try (and fail) but it seems a tad to difficult


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Solving a Rubik's Cube One-handed while swimming laps!!!*

Good job. Impressive.




brian724080 said:


> Just fyi, other than having our eyes decide where to look next, humans are physically incapable of multi-tasking.



So you read things and believe them without thinking about them at all?

Can you eat a sandwich while walking?

I have heard that if you are multi tasking you can't do all the activities at 100% of your capability, however my 5x5 average is exactly the same if I am holding a conversation or am silent.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 1, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Good job. Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's serial-tasking, but we're doing it so fast that we don't notice it. Try adding a few things to it and it'll quickly become hard to do.

It's just like a CPU, we all know that it's incapable of doing multiple things (assuming it has one core), but it can still perform many tasks so fast that we think they're done simultaneously.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Solving a Rubik's Cube One-handed while swimming laps!!!*

So are you saying that while eating and walking you are taking tiny breaks in the walking to eat or are you just failing to dig yourself out of a hole?

Why are you comparing the human brain to a CPU?


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 1, 2014)

Serial-tasking is not multi-tasking, and I did say "other than having our eyes decide where to look next" as in how our peripheral vision allows us to look exactly where we want with accuracy. Serial-tasking, on the other hand, is switching a processor's attention between many things, which is different than doing things at the same time.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Solving a Rubik's Cube One-handed while swimming laps!!!*

I agree that doing several things at once will cause poor results in the tasks. Is there any example of multitasking that I can come up with that you won't just say is serial tasking? (Even though you haven't bothered addressing how someone can walk and eat yet)
If so I'm out and you can go on thinking whatever you want.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 1, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I agree that doing several things at once will cause poor results in the tasks. Is there any example of multitasking that I can come up with that you won't just say is serial tasking? (Even though you haven't bothered addressing how someone can walk and eat yet)
> If so I'm out and you can go on thinking whatever you want.



I'm not trying to start an argument, I'm only basing what I'm saying on the research papers I've read before. People can walk and eat because they're both habits that many have been doing for years, but this doesn't mean that one can walk and eat at a constant pace at the same time without putting a stop to one activity and/or messing up. On topic, you can see that he swims, inspects, swims, executes, and repeats this process, but if he makes this a daily routine for quite some years, I believe that he can start doing this with relative ease while still switching his attention between the different tasks.


----------



## EMI (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not a neurologist, but I believe stuff like walking (swimming?) etc. is done by the Cerebellum and propably doesn't count as a single "task" when you talk about multi tasking. Of course you can walk and eat at the same time, because both things usually don't require conscious thinking.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 1, 2014)

EMI said:


> I'm not a neurologist, but I believe stuff like walking (swimming?) etc. is done by the Cerebellum and propably doesn't count as a single "task" when you talk about multi tasking. Of course you can walk and eat at the same time, because both things usually don't require conscious thinking.



True, but presumably, when I say multi-tasking, I'm talking about things that require conscious thinking as related to the video in the OP. Sometimes, walking and eating requires some thought too.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 1, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> True, but presumably, when I say multi-tasking, I'm talking about things that require conscious thinking as related to the video in the OP. Sometimes, walking and eating requires some thought too.



Yeah, like if your walking in the cold barefoot and eating chili.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 2, 2014)

Slight bump but I didn't want to make a new thread:





I can't seem to get sub 10 on camera.
btw I have gotten NL sub 10 solves.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 2, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Slight bump but I didn't want to make a new thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good job, but you should have done U2 for the J-Perm.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 3, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Good job, but you should have done U2 for the J-Perm.



I know right. I would usually do U2. I don't know why I didn't.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 4, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Good job! Just fyi, other than having our eyes decide where to look next, humans are physically incapable of multi-tasking.



This is wrong. Humans can multi task upto 3 tasks. If practiced more I have seen humans multi task 6 tasks so your statement is bogus


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 4, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> This is wrong. Humans can multi task upto 3 tasks. If practiced more I have seen humans multi task 6 tasks so your statement is bogus



Just because you see them doing it at the same time doesn't mean they're multi-tasking. The way our brain works is switching our attention back and forth (serial-tasking) very fast.


----------



## UB (Apr 4, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Just because you see them doing it at the same time doesn't mean they're multi-tasking. The way our brain works is switching our attention back and forth (serial-tasking) very fast.


Dude, I can juggle 2 apples in one hand and solve the cube in the other hand while balancing on the pole. Now is this multitasking or serial tasking?


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 4, 2014)

http://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/the-myth-of-multitasking
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_multitasking
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=95256794

So basically, you can switch very fast between tasks, but you cannot focus on more than one at a time. The internet has spoken.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 4, 2014)

I guess the new trend is getting your cube wet and doing some solves in a unique way 
I will try it


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 4, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> http://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/the-myth-of-multitasking
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_multitasking
> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=95256794
> 
> So basically, you can switch very fast between tasks, but you cannot focus on more than one at a time. The internet has spoken.



Thanks, this was also what I was trying to tell cube-a-holic, and I saw this too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfXZ4_rEgFE (look in description)


----------



## Carrot (Apr 4, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> This is wrong. Humans can multi task upto 3 tasks. If practiced more I have seen humans multi task 6 tasks so your statement is bogus



My 2 cents: Read ANY basic neuro-science book that covers the consciousness and you will feel stupid.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 4, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I have heard that if you are multi tasking you can't do all the activities at 100% of your capability, however my 5x5 average is exactly the same if I am holding a conversation or am silent.



Then when you are not having a conversation, you are still not 100% focused on the cube anyway, and could improve your average if you could improve your focus. Good job, you just identified a way for you to improve at 5x5 without even meaning to. (not that focus is a particularly easy thing to improve, though :/ )


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow. I didn't mean to start an argument about serial and multi tasking.


----------



## kcl (Apr 5, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Wow. I didn't mean to start an argument about serial and multi tasking.



Lmao welcome to speedsolving


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 5, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Wow. I didn't mean to start an argument about serial and multi tasking.



It wasn't you, look on the first page


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 5, 2014)

Rather than it being an argument, it is a Debate and that too in a constructive way. I got to learn that people cannot multitask, but it is serial task, Thanks to Drew and Brian. So, I guess these type of debates should be encouraged  



Carrot said:


> My 2 cents: Read ANY basic neuro-science book that covers the consciousness and you will feel stupid.


Lol, Rather than feeling stupid, I will feel enlightened. I take things positively unlike you taking it negatively


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 5, 2014)

I understand where Brian is coming from, but i think that it is very possible to do multiple things at once. You can walk, listen to music, chew gum and cube at the same time, none of these would require thought, except for cubing, because you can kind've just put walking chewing gum and listening to music on "auto pilot" if you know what i mean, once you start, unless your brain gives you a reason to stop such as your feet hurting from walking, your jaw hurting from chewing too long, or your ears hurting from listening too long, you will keep going. Cubing can be done kind've the same, but it still requires more thought. If we tried to do multiple things that will really work our brain though, like if we tried to read a book, while doing OH, while running, and listening to music, it would be near impossible to do them all correctly.


----------

